# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Αυτονομο φ/β 3000 KW....ΨΥΓΕΙΟ  -  2 ΛΑΜΠΕΣ  -  1 ΛΑΠΤΟΠ!!!!!

## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

Καλησπερα καταρχην σε ολους και παλι μετα απο ενα μεγαλο διαλειμα απο την κοινοτητα..
Θελω να βαλω στο σπιτι μου ενα μικρο συστημα φ/β πανελ για τις παραπανω αναγκες που σημειωσα  στην επικεφαλιδα.
Βρηκα κατι το οποιο απο οτι φενεται ειναι αρκετα κοντα σε αυτο που ψαχνω και διαθετει ολες τις λεπτομερειες τις οποιες χρειαζεται για αυτονομια 2-3 ημερων.

Τα παραθετω ξανα πιο συγκεκριμενα.

1 ψυγειο μικρο των 150 watt (max)    = 600 -700 watt   (αναλογως με τη λειτουργια παντα και τη θερμοκρασια περιβαλοντος)
2 λαμπες οικονομιας των 8 watt         =100 watt 
1 λαπτοπ των 65-80 watt                 =400 watt
                                                 ---------------
 ΣΥΝΟΛΟ                                        1100 watt

Ολες οι παραπανω τιμες ειναι και με το παραπανω απο τη μεση λειτουργια του χορου.

Εαν υποθεσεις το ψυγειο με τα ανοιγοκλειματα να δουλευει 4-5 ωρες τη μερα ,οι λαμπες 5 ωρες  απο 8 watt ΠΑΝΕ =40*2=80 ΒΑΛΕ 100, ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΑΠΤΟΠ περιπου ενα μεσο ορο.5 ωρες. Το συστημα που βρηκα και νομιζω οτι με βολευει απο ενεργειακης αποψης τουλαχστον ειναι το παρακατω.

http://www.eshops.gr/index.php?act=v...&productId=171 

Το μονο που θα ηθελα να αλλαξω για να μπορω να εχω δυνατοτητα επεκτασης στο μελλον ειναι ενας inverter (καθαρου ημιτονου παντα )περιπου 3 KW! 

Αν εχετε καμια προταση  πειτε την ελευθερα!Ειμαι στη φαση που μαθαινω και δε θελω να την πατησω σε βασικα σημεια  !

Αυτο που θελω γενικα ειναι να με βοηθησετε εαν τα υλικα που αποτελειται το συστημα αυτο ειναι αξιοπιτσα και αν οχι τοτε καντε πειτε μου την αποωη σας εαν εχετε  τον χρονο φυσικα.

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΑΣ!

----------


## xsterg

εγω δεν καταλαβαινω τις εξισωσεις που εχεις βαλει. 

1 ψυγειο μικρο των 150 watt (max) = 600 -700 watt (αναλογως με τη λειτουργια παντα και τη θερμοκρασια περιβαλοντος)
2 λαμπες οικονομιας των 8 watt =100 watt 
1 λαπτοπ των 65-80 watt =400 watt

σε ποια μαθηματικα εχεις δει αυτες τις εξισωσεις και τι εννοεις?

----------


## katmadas

> εγω δεν καταλαβαινω τις εξισωσεις που εχεις βαλει. 
> 
> 1 ψυγειο μικρο των 150 watt (max) = 600 -700 watt (αναλογως με τη λειτουργια παντα και τη θερμοκρασια περιβαλοντος)
> 2 λαμπες οικονομιας των 8 watt =100 watt 
> 1 λαπτοπ των 65-80 watt =400 watt
> 
> σε ποια μαθηματικα εχεις δει αυτες τις εξισωσεις και τι εννοεις?



Ξεχασε να γραψει τις ωρες γιαυτο....

----------


## vasilllis

ισχυ * χρονο να την υπολογιζεις σε wh .
επισης διορθωσε και τον τιτλο (3000kw,νομιζα θα κανεις εταιρια σαν την δεη  :Lol:  )
οπως και τα 3kw που γραφεις .ειναι 3kwh που θα δωσουν σε μια μερα καλοκαιρινη (χειμωνιατικη εννοειται μικραινει).
Σε ολα τα υπολοιπα συμφωνο.κοιτα κιολας για inverter  παραλληλισμου .αν υπαρχει περιπτωση να χρειαστεις παραπανω ισχυ(αν συμφερουν οικονομικα) .

Αντε και καλοριζικο.

----------


## ΘΕΟΔΩΡΟΣ ΟΙΝΙΑΔΕΣ

ΤΟ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ  ΠΑΝΤΑ  ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΙΝΗΣΗ  ΤΟΥ ΤΡΑΒΑΕΙ  2-3 ΦΟΡΕΣ  ΠΑΝΩ  ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΙΣΧΥ .
ΤΡΑΒΑ ΑΓΟΡΑΣΕ  ΕΝΑ ΨΥΓΕΙΟ  ΥΓΡΑΕΡΙΟΥ . ΕΠΕΛΕΞΕ  ΕΝΑ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑΚΙ  Φ/Β 300-500 ΒΑΤ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΣΟΥ  ΚΟΣΤΙΣΕΙ 
700-800 ΕΥΡΩΠΟΥΛΑ  ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΜΑΓΚΑΣ  ΘΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ.

----------


## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

> Ξεχασε να γραψει τις ωρες γιαυτο....



Εχεις δικιο εβαλα απευθειας το αποτελεσμα μαζι με ενα 15% περιπου πλεονασμα για να ειμαι μεσα στα ορια σιγουρα.Το θεμα που με απασχολει ειναι εαν τα kw που χρειαζομαι για αυτην την καταναλωση ενεργειασ μου δινουν αυτονομια 3 περιπου ημερων (παντα με τη βοηθεια γεννητριας ενοειται),

Και δευτερων εαν το σιτε το οποιο ανεβασα προηγουμενος εχει τα σωστα υλικα η ειναι μουφα?
Αυτα ειναι τα πραγματα που δε γνωριζω βασικα.

Εαν καποιος γνωριζει τιποτα απο αυτα που δε γνωριζω εγω και μπορει να μου δωσει μια βοηθεια ευχαριστως να απαντησει η οτιδηποτε αλλο νομιζει πως ειναι λαθος σε αυτα που ειπα.

----------


## Samios60

Το συστημα που επελεξες φενετε υπερ αρκετο για τις καταναλωσιες που θες  απο μια ματια που εριξα και τα υλικα δεν ειναι ασχημα ...μονο να ρωτησεις αν στο συστημα αυτο ειναι και οι βασεις στηριξης,καλωδια ,connectors, κ,τλ

----------


## PCMan

Αν θες να γλυτώσεις λεφτά, υπάρχουν και φθηνότερες λύσεις...  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1-kw-555x-...item5654801e92

----------


## καπιστρι

> 1 ψυγειο μικρο των 150 watt (max)    = 600 -700 watt   (αναλογως με τη λειτουργια παντα και τη θερμοκρασια περιβαλοντος)
> 2 λαμπες οικονομιας των 8 watt         =100 watt 
> 1 λαπτοπ των 65-80 watt                 =400 watt
>                                                  ---------------
>  ΣΥΝΟΛΟ                                        1100 watt



Καλημερα Γιωργο.
Εχω εδω και 2 χρονια εγκαταστησει ενα συστημα 2100 Βαττ.
Παραθετω την εμπειρια μου σχετικα με το ψυγειο.
Αγορασα εναν μετρητη ενεργειας, (κανει γυρω στα 15-20 Ε) και μετρησα την ημερησια καταναλωση του ψυγειου μου.
Η μετρηση εγινε για μια εβδομαδα, διαιρεσα την μετρηση δια 7, και βρηκα την καταναλωση ανα ημερα, που ηταν 3600 Βατωρες ανα ημερα.
Σου  το επισημαινω, επειδη βλεπω οτι υπολογιζεις καταναλωση για το ψυγειο 700 Βατωρες.
(Και το δικο μου ψυγειο ηταν 150 Βαττ)
Αλλαξα ψυγειο.
Το καινουργιο ειναι ενεργειακης κλασης Α++ και 75 Βαττ.
Στα πρωτα λεπτα , καταναλωνει 90 Βαττ, που σταδιακα σε ενα δεκαλεπτο, πεφτει στα 70.
Μετρημενη συνολικη καταναλωση ανα ημερα, 800 Βατωρες.
Μετα απο αυτο, αφαιρεσα 4 πανελ (720 Βαττ) απο την εγκατασταση, και τα χρησημοποιησα αλλου.

Καποιος προτεινει, ψυγειο υγραεριου.
Ειχα δυο απο αυτα. Ειναι καλα, για λειτουργια σε διακοπες, σε εξοχικο, κλπ, αλλα οχι για 24ωρη λειτουργεια σε σπιτι.
Π'αρολο που δεν εχει ζημιες, μια και δεν εχει μοτερ, 'η αλλα κινουμενα μερη, η αποδοση του σε σχεση με τα ψυγεια με συμπιεστη, ειναι χαμηλη.
Ετσι , παρα το οτι σε βγαζει απο μπελαδες -ινβερτερ, πολλα πανελ, μεγαλες μπαταριες,- το κοστος λειτουργιας του για παρατεταμενο χρονικο διαστημα , ειναι αποτρεπτικο για την χρηση του. Ασε που κανει ενα σωρο λεφτα.

Για το φωτισμο, θα σου προτεινα, λεντοταινιες, με φωτισμο ανα μετρο, 330 λουμενς.
Ετσι δουλευεις κατ'ευθειαν απο τα 12 βολτ και αποφευγεις τις απωλειες στις μετατροπες της τασης.

----------


## katmadas

> Καλημερα Γιωργο.
> Εχω εδω και 2 χρονια εγκαταστησει ενα συστημα 2100 Βαττ.
> Παραθετω την εμπειρια μου σχετικα με το ψυγειο.
> Αγορασα εναν μετρητη ενεργειας, (κανει γυρω στα 15-20 Ε) και μετρησα την ημερησια καταναλωση του ψυγειου μου.
> Η μετρηση εγινε για μια εβδομαδα, διαιρεσα την μετρηση δια 7, και βρηκα την καταναλωση ανα ημερα, που ηταν 3600 Βατωρες ανα ημερα.
> Σου  το επισημαινω, επειδη βλεπω οτι υπολογιζεις καταναλωση για το ψυγειο 700 Βατωρες.
> (Και το δικο μου ψυγειο ηταν 150 Βαττ)
> Αλλαξα ψυγειο.
> Το καινουργιο ειναι ενεργειακης κλασης Α++ και 75 Βαττ.
> ...



Καλημερα...

Οταν λες μετρητη ενεργειας ποιον πηρες?
Μπορεις να δωσεις λινκ να το μελετησω λιγο φιλε?

----------


## καπιστρι

Τα παρακατω συμπερασματα ειναι απο την εμπειρια που εχω αποκτησει στη χρηση αυτονομων συστηματων.
Τα αποτελεσματα, ειναι για δικες μου μετρησεις, σε δικες μου εγκαταστασεις, που ειναι ολες σε 12 βολτα συστηματα.

Οταν αγοραζεις ενα 'η πολλα πανελ, το πρωτο που βλεπεις, ειναι η ισχυς. ΠΧ πανελ 210Βαττ, Αγοραζεις 10 κομματια, τα συνδεεις παραλληλα, και προσθετεις την ισχυ. Εχεις λοιπον, 210 Χ 10 = 2100 Βαττ.
Για να δεις ποσα Αμπερ θα πανε στις μπαταριες σου, Διαιρεσε την συνολικη ισχυ με 20,(για 24 βολτο σηστημα με το 10), και προσθεσε 10%.
Αυτο ειναι το μεγιστο ρευμα που θα σου δωσει το συστημα σου, στο μεγιστο της παραγωγης.(Μεσημερι, σωστος προσανατολισμος, Ανοιξη, Φθινοπωρο,ηλιολουστη ημερα , χονδρα καλωδια, καλες συνδεσεις....)
Για τα 2100 βατ ειναι γυρω στα 115Α.

Υπαρχουν ρυθμιστες φορτισης που "ξεζουμιζουν" τα πανελ, κει δεινουν περισσοτερο ρευμα.
Νομιζω οτι λεγοντε ΜΡΡΤ. Δεν εχω εμπειρια πανω σε αυτους. Στοιχιζουν πολλα για την τσεπη μου.

Παντως η προσεγγιση του δια 20 + 10%, ειναι πολυ κοντα στην πραγματικοτητα, και αποτελει καλη βαση
για να ξεκινησει καποιος τους υπολογισμους του.

Για τις μπαταριες λεγοντε πολλα, και θα λεχθουν ακομη περισσοτερα.
Ειναι γενικα αποδεκτο, για την μακροζωια των μπαταριων,οτι :
1. Το ρευμα φορτισης ειναι στο 10% της χωρητικοτητας  για 14 ωρες,
      Αυτο  για τα 115 Α του παραδειγματος οδηγει σε μπαταρια με συνολικη χωρητικοτητα, 1150 Αμπερωρια.
2. Η ημερησια εκφορτιση, -δηλαδη την νυχτα- να ειναι η μικροτερη δυνατη. Η μπαταρια πρεπει να διατηρειται φορτισμενη, κατα 
    75-50%. Αυτο μεταφραζεται σε καταναλωση, μονο των 300-600 Αμπερωριων απο τα συνολικα 1150 της μπαταριας.
Με φωναζουν .
Πρεπει να φυγω.
Επανερχομαι

----------


## καπιστρι

> Καλημερα...
> 
> Οταν λες μετρητη ενεργειας ποιον πηρες?
> Μπορεις να δωσεις λινκ να το μελετησω λιγο φιλε?



Δεν θυμαμαι απο που τον αγορασα. Ειναι πολυς καιρος πριν.
ειναι ο HQ EL-EPMO02HQ Energy power meter, αλλα  μπορεις να κανεις ενα ψαξιμο στο ιντερνετ.
Υπαρχουν παντου, και ειναι φτηνοι. Ολοι κανουν.

----------

katmadas (20-05-13)

----------


## PCMan

> Για το φωτισμο, θα σου προτεινα, λεντοταινιες, με φωτισμο ανα μετρο, 330 λουμενς.
> Ετσι δουλευεις κατ'ευθειαν απο τα 12 βολτ και αποφευγεις τις απωλειες στις μετατροπες της τασης.



Υπάρχουν και λάμπες οικονομίας στα 12V..

----------


## καπιστρι

> Υπάρχουν και λάμπες οικονομίας στα 12V..



Ναι . Ηταν η επομενη επιλογη μου μετα απο τις λαμπες αυτοκινητου και τις λαμπες αλογονου.
Εμπειρια: 1. Αν και αντεχουν περισσοτερο χρονο απο τις οικονομικες των 230, οστωσο και αυτες καποτε παραδηνουν το πνευμα.
             2. Δεινουν ενα αρωστιαρικο κιτρινοπο χρωμα, που προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσει. Ομως εχω αντικαταστησει τον γυαλινο σωληνα με αλλον απο  
                230 ψυχρου λευκου, και ειναι ΟΚ.
             3. εξακολουθουν να ειναι απο γυαλι, και αρα σπαζουν σε κακομεταχειρηση, 'η ατυχημα.
             4. Η καταναλλωση τους ειναι γυρω στο 1,1Α, αρα περιπου 13 Βαττ
                Η λεντοταινια των 330 λουμενς, εχει 30 λεντ ανα μετρο, και καταναλωση 7,2 Βαττ.
             Μπορει να κοπει ανα 3 λεντ, και να χρησιμοποιηθει ανεξαρτητα σαν μικρο φωτιστικο νυχτας για παραδειγμα, σαν φως για διαβασμα στο
             κρεβατι, κλπ. Δεν καιγεται, δεν σπαει, δεν καταστρεφεται. Μια που την πατησα καταλαθος, μονο ενα απο τα τριαντα λεντ χαλασε.
             Γιαυτο προτεινω συγκεκριμενη λεντοταινια.

----------


## PCMan

> Ναι . Ηταν η επομενη επιλογη μου μετα απο τις λαμπες αυτοκινητου και τις λαμπες αλογονου.
> Εμπειρια: 1. Αν και αντεχουν περισσοτερο χρονο απο τις οικονομικες των 230, οστωσο και αυτες καποτε παραδηνουν το πνευμα.
>              2. Δεινουν ενα αρωστιαρικο κιτρινοπο χρωμα, που προσωπικα δεν μου αρεσει. Ομως εχω αντικαταστησει τον γυαλινο σωληνα με αλλον απο  
>                 230 ψυχρου λευκου, και ειναι ΟΚ.
>              3. εξακολουθουν να ειναι απο γυαλι, και αρα σπαζουν σε κακομεταχειρηση, 'η ατυχημα.
>              4. Η καταναλλωση τους ειναι γυρω στο 1,1Α, αρα περιπου 13 Βαττ
>                 Η λεντοταινια των 330 λουμενς, εχει 30 λεντ ανα μετρο, και καταναλωση 7,2 Βαττ.
>              Μπορει να κοπει ανα 3 λεντ, και να χρησιμοποιηθει ανεξαρτητα σαν μικρο φωτιστικο νυχτας για παραδειγμα, σαν φως για διαβασμα στο
>              κρεβατι, κλπ. Δεν καιγεται, δεν σπαει, δεν καταστρεφεται. Μια που την πατησα καταλαθος, μονο ενα απο τα τριαντα λεντ χαλασε.
>              Γιαυτο προτεινω συγκεκριμενη λεντοταινια.



1. Όλες χαλάνε κάποτε αλλά επισκευάζονται κιόλας - σε αντίθεση με τα led.
2. Είναι απλό.. Μπορείς να την αγοράσεις από την αρχή με ψυχρό λευκό αντί να το αλλάξεις μετά... 
3. Το ότι είναι γυάλινες, δε νομίζω να είναι μείον.. Σχεδόν πάντα, όταν βλέπω μια λάμπα, είναι μεσα σε κάτι προστατευτικό που κάνει και την λάμπα να δείχνει όμορφη. 
4. Κι αυτό είναι απλό! Αν θες λιγότερη κατανάλωση, τότε αγοράζεις πιό λίγα W λάμπα... Ας πούμε, μιά λάμπα 10W, αποδίδει περίπου 600+lumens 
Καταστρέφεται πολύ πιό εύκολα απο την οικονομίας και καίγεται εύκολα. Τα led είναι πιο ευαίσθητα στις αλαγές ρεύματος.


Όταν σου χάλασε το ένα λεντ απο τα 30, το ένα λέντ μόνο δεν άναβε ή 3 από τα 30??

*
Οι λεντοτενίες δεν φτιάχτηκαν για κύριο φωτισμό.*

----------


## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

Κατι τελευταιο αν ξερει κανεις να με βοηθησει... Ο Ρυθμιστης φορτισης να ειναι mptt η απλος και ποια ειναι τα πλεονεκτηματα του και τα μειον του?
Και επισης ο ινβερτερ πρεπει να εχει καποια στανταρ χαρακτηριστικα για να ειναι καλος περα του καθαρου ημιτονου ?

Καποιο λινκ θα βοηθουσε πολυ.

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

Παιδες καλησπερα απο οσο εψαξα ολο αυτο το καιρο βρηκα οτι συμφερει πολυ περισσοτερο να παρεις τα πραγματα μεμονομενα..Οσο περιεργο κι αν φενεται πως αν τα παρεις σαν κιτ θα σου βγει πιο φτηνα..Μετα απο πολλες ερωτησεις σε εταιριες που ασχολουνται με το θεμα αυτο καταλαβα.

Παραθετω παρακατω καποια λινκ απο το κιτ που ενδεχεται να παρω .Ο ινβερτερ ειναι λιγο μεγαλος αλλα εχει κι αυτος το λογο του  :Smile: 

Τα φωτοβολταικα 
http://evrysolar.gr/index.php/our-pr...l-240wp-detail

Ο ρυθμιστης φορτισης
http://evrysolar.gr/index.php/our-pr...ulator?start=6

ή 
http://www.eshops.gr/index.php?act=v...roductId=12734

Οι μπαταριες

Εδω απο οσο εψαξα δυο τυπου μπαταριες ειναι καλες.

gel 
http://evrysolar.gr/index.php/our-pr...10a-gel-detail

ή 

http://www.eshops.gr/index.php?act=v...roductId=11470

Αν υποθεσουμε οτι χρειαζομαι 5-6 kw μπαταριες με τη χρηση που θα κανω.
Ποια θα προτεινατε αναλογα με το κοστος και την ποιοτητα και γιατι?

Και τελος το πιο σημαντικο ο ινβερτερ.
Ινβερτερ θα παρω λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο οτι κανονικα θα επρεπε για να εχω τη δυνατοτητα λειτουργιας μεγαλυτερων συσκευων στο μελλον.

Αυτος ο ινβερτερ τι σας λεει?
http://evrysolar.gr/index.php/our-pr...ue-sine-detail
Ερωτηση υπαρχει περιπτωση μεγαλυτερος ινβερτερ απο οτι χρειαζεται να κανεις καποα ζημια στο κυκλωμα η ενδεχομενος να καιει περισοτερο απο ενα μικροτερο?

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...  :Smile:

----------


## genesis

Εκτός από τα Φ/Β που είναι σχετικά ώριμη τεχνολογία και κατασκευή και δεν ρισκάρεις πολλά ότι και αν διαλέξεις, όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι κάτω του μέσου όρου.

- Προτίμησε ρυθμιστή MPPT με δυνατότητα ρυθμίσεων ώστε να τον προσαρμόσεις ακριβώς στις ανάγκες φόρτισης της μπαταρίας σου. Να έχει δυνατότητα να κάνει φόρτιση εξισορρόπησης (για "υγρές" μπαταρίες μόνο).

- Μπαταρίες για τέτοια χρήση να αγοράζεις ΜΟΝΟ όταν ο κατασκευαστής σου δίνει την αντοχή τους σε κύκλους. Αν δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τον χώρο που θα μπουν (να είναι αεριζόμενος), προτείνω μπαταρίες ανοιχτού τύπου (υγρές, γιατί είναι φθηνότερες και ανθεκτικότερες στην σκληρή χρήση)) με αντοχή άνω των 600 κύκλων σε βάθος εκφόρτισης 80% τουλάχιστον.
Η μπαταρία θα πρέπει να έχει τουλάχιστον διπλάσια ικανότητα αποθήκευσης ενέργειας από την μέση ημερήσια κατανάλωση (συν τις απώλειες) που εκτιμάς ότι θα έχεις.

- Ο inverter που δείχνεις έχει χαμηλό βαθμό απόδοσης και μεγάλη κατανάλωση σε ηρεμία, συγκρινόμενος με τις 3 - 4 μάρκες που θεωρούνται οι καλύτερες του είδους. Προτίμησε inverter με βαθμό απόδοσης πάνω από 85% και κατανάλωση σε συνεχή λειτουργία χωρίς φορτίο μικρότερη από 20 - 25W.

Κατά τη γνώμη μου, οι εταιρείες που απευθύνθηκες, μπορεί να ασχολούνται με το θέμα, αμφιβάλω όμως αν το κατέχουν όσο πρέπει.

----------


## lampaki

Φίλε μου για τις ανάγκες που έχεις τα 3000w πάνελ είναι πάρα πολλά . Καλύτερα πάρε 2-3 δυνατά και δώσε παραπάνω χρήμα για καλή μπαταρία. Αφού δε θες να πουλάς στη ΔΕΗ. 
Σου προτείνω να πάρεις Trojan 225Ah RE 6v , δυο τέτοιες σε σειρά αν πρόκειται για 12βολτο σύστημα
και κάτι άλλο τα πάνελ σου θα μπούν οροφή έτσι ? τί απόσταση έχεις από το ρυθμιστή φόρτισης? Αν έχεις μεγάλη απόσταση πρέπει να ξανασκεφτείς τα 12 βόλτ γιατι τα καλώδια για τα 12βολτα είναι πιο χοντρά και ακριβά και έχουν και μεγάλες απώλειες όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η απόσταση. 
Εγώ έφερα από Αμερική ένα Victron 12v 1600VA καθαρού ημιτόνου με 450 ευρώ μαζί τα μεταφορικά. Εδώ οι εταιρίες σε κλέβουν κυριολεκτικά δεν κάνουν μπίζνες! Σε ρυθμιστή φόρτισης θα σου πρότεινα ή Morning Star ή Xantrex 
προτείνω ενα PWM για οικονομία χρημάτων γιατί το MPPT δεν θα σου κάνει απόσβεση νομίζω. Κι αυτά απο το διαδίκτυο τα βρίσκεις στο 50% του κόστους απότι στην Ελλάδα. 
Στο θέμα του μετατροπέα δεν είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο να βάλεις καθαρού ημιτόνου για τις συσκευές που ανέφερες, και ο τροποποιημένου ημιτόνου μια χαρά θα δουλέψει και είναι και πιο φθηνός. Το κακό είναι οτι δεν βρίσκεις καλής μάρκας σε τροποποιημένο ημίτονο αλλά μόνο κινέζικα.

----------


## katmadas

Και αν βαλει 2 6V σε σειρα τι κερδιζει φιλε?

----------


## lampaki

> Και αν βαλει 2 6V σε σειρα τι κερδιζει φιλε?



κάνει ενα 12βολτο  :Smile: , οι μπαταρίες είναι δοκιμασμένες και είναι οι εξής : http://batterypark.gr/prod.php?pr=261
δεν έχω βρεί καταλληλότερες της ίδιας μάρκας σε 12βολτ ή 6βολτ

----------


## lampaki

> Παιδες καλησπερα απο οσο εψαξα ολο αυτο το καιρο βρηκα οτι συμφερει πολυ περισσοτερο να παρεις τα πραγματα μεμονομενα..Οσο περιεργο κι αν φενεται πως αν τα παρεις σαν κιτ θα σου βγει πιο φτηνα..Μετα απο πολλες ερωτησεις σε εταιριες που ασχολουνται με το θεμα αυτο καταλαβα.
> 
> Παραθετω παρακατω καποια λινκ απο το κιτ που ενδεχεται να παρω .Ο ινβερτερ ειναι λιγο μεγαλος αλλα εχει κι αυτος το λογο του 
> 
> Τα φωτοβολταικα 
> http://evrysolar.gr/index.php/our-pr...l-240wp-detail
> 
> Ο ρυθμιστης φορτισης
> http://evrysolar.gr/index.php/our-pr...ulator?start=6
> ...



μάλλον έκανες σύντομο ψάξιμο φίλε μου...δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς :Lol: 
οι τιμές είναι φαρμάκι και η ποιότητα μέτρια ή κάτω του μετρίου
είδες τιμή του ινβέρτερ? είναι κινέζικο, να στο δείξω στο σάιτ του κατασκευαστή? Αν θες ψάξτο μόνος σου λέγεται santakups, ξέρεις πόσο κάνει? 250$ + 150 $ μεταφορικά με κούριερ, κόβουν και χαμηλό τιμολόγιο και δεν πληρώνεις τελωνείο. Εδώ είδες τιμή? 850!!
Που πάς ρε καραμήτρο..δεν το λέω για σένα για το μαγαζί. Με τέτοιες τιμές που κάνουν έχουν κάψει τις ΑΠΕ για αυτόνομα. 
Ασε τα evrysolar και το eshop οι τυποι δεν ξέρουν το αντικείμενο είναι έμποροι μόνο και πιάνουν κ@λους, κοίτα το συμφέρον σου. Αν είναι να υπερβείς τα 1200 ευρώ δεν συμφέρει με τίποτα. 
Μακρυά από κινέζικα ινβέρτερ είναι της πλάκας, θα το χεις αμα εισαι τυχερός και σου βγεί καλό 2-3 χρόνια. Χωρίς υπερβολή/. Το ίδιο ισχύει και για μπαταρίες. Ο ρυθμιστής επίσης δεν ειναι απλή υπόθεση γιατί απο κει περνάει το ρεύμα και ανεβάζει τρελες θερμοκρασίες, πρέπει να χει μεγάλη ψύκτρα και να χεις υπόψη οτι πάντα παίρνεις μεγαλύτερο σε αμπέρ για να μη το δουλεύεις στα όρια. Αμα χαλάσει  αυτός και δεν το πάρεις σύντομα χαμπάρι πάνε οι μπαταρίες σου όσο καλες και εαν ειναι.

----------


## genesis

> οι μπαταρίες είναι δοκιμασμένες και είναι οι εξής : http://batterypark.gr/prod.php?pr=261
> δεν έχω βρεί καταλληλότερες της ίδιας μάρκας σε 12βολτ ή 6βολτ



Εξαρτάται τι εννοείς "καταλληλότερες". Οι συγκεκριμένες έχουν περίπου 1000 κύκλους @ 80% D.O.D. (Depth Of Discharge - Βάθος εκφόρτισης) και είναι πράγματι καλές.
Οι μπαταρίες τύπου OPzS έχουν 1300 - 1500 κύκλους @80% D.O.D. και είναι καλύτερες και οι ROLLS 5000 series έχουν 2100 κύκλους @80% D.O.D. και θεωρούνται οι κορυφαίες.
Πάντως, τουλάχιστον τέτοιας κατηγορίας μπαταρίες είναι κατάλληλες.

----------


## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

Φιλε λαμπακι και γενεσις ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες.Δε τα ηξερα ολα αυτα και ναι δεν ειμαι και πολυ καλος στο να βρισκω οτιδηποτε αντικειμενα στο χωρο του ιντερεντ αφου δεν ειναι το αντικειμενο μου.

Θα σας παρακαλουσα να μου δωσετε μερικα αξιοπιστα σιτες με προιοντα που θα προτιμουσατε για αυτη τη δουλεια και δυνατοτητα παραγγελιας αν δε σας ειναι πολυς κοπος.
Εδω και 2 βδομαδες ψαχνω και ολο τρωω τα μουτρα μου.
Απλα για να ξερετε.

φ/β 750-900 βαττ

ινβερτερ 2500-3000 βαττ

ρυθμιστη (εσεις ξερετε καλυτερα). Απλα να εχει δυνατοτητα προσθηκης φ/β στοιχειων στο μελλον.Οποτε ολιγον μεγαλυτερο απο τον νορμαλ.

και μπαταριες 5-6 κιλοβατ.

Αυτα ειναι περιπου τα στοιχεια που χρειαζομαι.

Θα ημουν ευγνωμων αν ειχα μια μικρη βοηθεια γιατι παω να ξεχασω κι αυτα που ηξερα σιγα σιγα με τοσα που μαθαινω καθε μερα  :Smile: !

Τις καλημερες μου.

----------


## genesis

Δώσε λίγες περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για την εφαρμογή, π.χ.- Είναι μόνιμη ή εξοχική κατοικία? Η χρήση δηλαδή του συστήματος θα είναι εντατική ή περιστασιακή? Διευκρίνισε το όσο καλύτερα μπορείς αυτό.
- Το σκέφτεσαι ως "μόνιμη" λύση ή θέλεις να κάνεις κάτι πρόχειρο γιατί υπάρχει προοπτική να πάρεις ρεύμα από ΔΕΗ κάποια στιγμή αργότερα?
- Εκτός από τα βασικά (φωτισμός, ψυγείο, TV, Laptop, μικροσυσκευές), υπάρχουν και άλλα φορτία που θέλεις να  καλύψεις? Π.χ. πλυντήρια, αντλία/πιεστικό, κλιματιστικό, καυστήρας/κυκλοφορητής, κλπ.
- Υπάρχει γεννήτρια? και αν ναι, πόσα kVA?
- Θέλεις να έχει δυνατότητες επέκτασης μεγάλες? ή οι τρέχουσες ανάγκες είναι συγκεκριμένες και δεν προβλέπεται να μεταβληθούν σημαντικά στα επόμενα 4 - 5 χρόνια? Δεν εννοώ το να μπορείς να προσθέσεις 2 - 3 φωτοβολταϊκά ακόμη, μιλάω για επέκταση του συστήματος συνολικά.

----------


## lampaki

> Φιλε λαμπακι και γενεσις ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες.Δε τα ηξερα ολα αυτα και ναι δεν ειμαι και πολυ καλος στο να βρισκω οτιδηποτε αντικειμενα στο χωρο του ιντερεντ αφου δεν ειναι το αντικειμενο μου.
> 
> Θα σας παρακαλουσα να μου δωσετε μερικα αξιοπιστα σιτες με προιοντα που θα προτιμουσατε για αυτη τη δουλεια και δυνατοτητα παραγγελιας αν δε σας ειναι πολυς κοπος.
> Εδω και 2 βδομαδες ψαχνω και ολο τρωω τα μουτρα μου.
> Απλα για να ξερετε.
> 
> φ/β 750-900 βαττ
> 
> ινβερτερ 2500-3000 βαττ
> ...



Τίποτα φίλε μου χαρά μου να βοηθάω κατα το δυνατόν δεν τα ξέρω όλα βασικά αυτοδίδακτος είμαι και γω το ψαξα έκατσα σκέφτηκα διάβασα σύγκρινα.
Έχεις πολλά να μάθεις ακόμα στην πορεία αυτά δεν είναι τίποτα. Κοίτα για τιμές και προμηθευτές διαφόρων συστημάτων είναι μάλλον αδύνατο να βρείς σε ενα μαγαζί τις καλύτερες δυνατές τιμές, και το πιθανότερο είναι οτι τελικά θα κατευθυνθείς στη λύση διαδίκτυο.
Εγώ μπορώ να στείλω π.μ κάποιες προτάσεις τόσο για μηχανήματα όσο και για προμηθευτές αν θέλεις απο κει και ύστερα ξά σου που λέμε στην Κρήτη.
Θέλω να μάθω αν πρόκειται να βάλεις κάποια στιγμή ανεμογεννήτρια , είναι πολύ χρήσιμη ειδικά το χειμώνα, και εαν είσαι και σε περιοχή με υψηλό αιολικό δυναμικό τότε είναι must. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση αλλάζει ο ρυθμιστής που πρέπει να είναι υβριδικός. Είμαι υπέρ του μικτού συστήματος πάντα και όχι μόνο πάνελ οπότε την δαπάνη για τα πάνελ την περιορίζεις και παίρνεις και μια ανεμογεννήτρια και είσαι ΟΚ.
Δεν κατάλαβα όμως στο σπίτι αυτό που θα τοποθετηθεί το σύστημα είναι μόνιμη ή εξοχική κατοικία? έχει μεγάλη σημασία και για κόστος και διαρρύθμιση. Να σου πω τι κατάλαβα οτι είναι η μόνιμη κατοικία και θέλεις να του αυξήσεις κάποια στιγμή μελλοντικά τις δυνατότητες, τα πάνελ που θα βάλεις είναι συνάρτηση της μπαταρίας , ο φορτιστής εξαρτάται απο τα αμπέρ ακόμα δεν είπες αν ειναι 12βολτο ή 24βολτο 
η ισχύ που θες είναι μεγάλη για το ινβέρτερ και θα βάλεις πολύ βαθειά το χέρι στην τσέπη, μήπως να το ξανασκεφτείς? Είναι σαν να σου πέσουν όλοι οι λογαριασμοί μαζί ξέρω γω...εξαρτάται  βέβαια τι λεφτά διαθέτει ο καθένας.
Προτείνω ινβέρτερ Victron phoenix 1600/2000va που έχουν δυνατότητα παραλληλισμού μεταξύ τους, ξεκινάς με ενα και προσθέτεις και αλλο/ους αργότερα ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες σου. Στο ρυθμιστή οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από morning star / xantrex είναι πισωγύρισμα και σοβαρός συμβιβασμός. Καλύτερα καλός ρυθμιστής παρά πολύ καλό πάνελ.

----------


## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες λαμπακι.Κοιταξα για τον ινβερτερ που  ειπες και ειναι οντος καλος.Δε βρηκα πολλες πληροφοριες περα απο την  τιμη και τα βασικα.Οπως ειπα ειμαι λιγο αρχαριος στο θεμα του ιντερνετ.
Το σιτε που βρηκα ειναι αυτο.
http://cclcomponents.com/product.asp?ID=1398
Και  η ερωτηση που εκανες για το εαν επιλεξω 12 η 24 εσυ τι θα μου προτεινες  και γιατι?Ειναι μηπως το ιδιο πραγμα με την ιδια ακριβως δυνατοτητα  χωρις + και -??Αυτο δε το γνωριζω.Θα ηθελα να το μαθω για να μπορω να  εχω μια πιο πανοραμικη αποψη για το τι θα διαλεξω.

Φιλε γενεσις ευχαριστω και σενα με τη σειρα .Εχεις δικιο δε διευκρινησα πολυ καλα τη χρηση του χωρου.
Εκει  θα ειναι μονιμη κατοικια με 1 ψυγειο 130 βαττ α++ ------4-5 λαμπες  οικονομιας------1 λαπτοπ------και μια τηλεοραση για αρχη.
Πριν  απαντησεις να σε ενημερωσω οτι ψαχνω μεγαλυτερο ινβερτερ για λογους  αυξησης φ/β στοιχειων στο μελλον οπως και μπαταριων και αυτο συνεπαγεται  με το καταλληλο ρυθμιστη φορτισης φυσικα.Αφου θα παρω ας παρω λιγο μεγαλυτερο απο οτι πρεπει και ας εχω και για το μελλον λιγες παραπανω δυνατοτητες σωστα???

Τα φ/β στοιχεια και οι μπαταριες μπαινουν οποτε θελουμε ο ινβερτερ και ο ρυθμιστης οχι !
Αυτα  ειναι τα δυο πιο βασικα που θελω να προσεξω γιαυτο και ρωταω.Δε γνωριζω  και παρα πολλα επι του θεματος οποτε αναγκαζομαι να μαθω για να μην τη  πατησω...Ετσι δε πρεπει στη τελικη?

Καποτε υπηρχαν τα λεφτα ολοι αγοραζαν και δεν ηξεραν τι επαιρναν .
Χαλουσε????Ξαναεπερναν το ιδιο ξανα και ξανα.

Δε γινεται αυτο πια!!!

Χαιρετισμους σε ολη τη παρεα ενεργη και μη και καλο απογε

----------


## lampaki

> Ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες λαμπακι.Κοιταξα για τον ινβερτερ που  ειπες και ειναι οντος καλος.Δε βρηκα πολλες πληροφοριες περα απο την  τιμη και τα βασικα.Οπως ειπα ειμαι λιγο αρχαριος στο θεμα του ιντερνετ.
> Το σιτε που βρηκα ειναι αυτο.
> http://cclcomponents.com/product.asp?ID=1398
> Και  η ερωτηση που εκανες για το εαν επιλεξω 12 η 24 εσυ τι θα μου προτεινες  και γιατι?Ειναι μηπως το ιδιο πραγμα με την ιδια ακριβως δυνατοτητα  χωρις + και -??Αυτο δε το γνωριζω.Θα ηθελα να το μαθω για να μπορω να  εχω μια πιο πανοραμικη αποψη για το τι θα διαλεξω.



δες 2-3 μυνήματα παραπάνω τι σου έχω γράψει

----------


## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

τα πάνελ που θα βάλεις είναι συνάρτηση της μπαταρίας , ο φορτιστής  εξαρτάται απο τα αμπέρ ακόμα δεν είπες αν ειναι 12βολτο ή 24βολτο.

ayto mhpos?sorry gia ta greeklish alla exo ena thema me ayto to pc!!!

----------


## lampaki

> τα πάνελ που θα βάλεις είναι συνάρτηση της μπαταρίας , ο φορτιστής  εξαρτάται απο τα αμπέρ ακόμα δεν είπες αν ειναι 12βολτο ή 24βολτο.
> 
> ayto mhpos?sorry gia ta greeklish alla exo ena thema me ayto to pc!!!



"και κάτι άλλο τα πάνελ σου θα μπούν οροφή έτσι ? τί απόσταση έχεις από το ρυθμιστή φόρτισης? Αν έχεις μεγάλη απόσταση πρέπει να ξανασκεφτείς τα 12 βόλτ γιατι τα καλώδια για τα 12βολτα είναι πιο χοντρά και ακριβά και έχουν και μεγάλες απώλειες όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η απόσταση."

αυτό

----------


## genesis

Φίλε Γιώργο, πρώτα απ' όλα μην νιώθεις περίεργα να ρωτάς γιατί το συγκεκριμένο θέμα που ψάχνεις είναι πολύ περίπλοκο και δύσκολο.....περισσότερο απ' όσο φαίνεται με την πρώτη ματιά.
Έχει δίκιο στο ότι όσο πιο λίγα είναι τα χρήματα που διαθέτουμε τόσο πιο προσεκτικοί πρέπει να είμαστε ώστε ο εξοπλισμός που αγοράζουμε να είναι ποιοτικός, αξιόπιστος και ταιριαστός με την δουλειά που τον θέλουμε...ακόμη και αν δεν είναι ο φθηνότερος. Ο "φθηνός" εξοπλισμός πολύ συχνά αποδεικνύεται "ακριβός" σε βάθος χρόνου γιατί απλά είναι μεγάλη η πιθανότητα να μας παρουσιάσει προβλήματα που θα μας αναγκάσουν να ξαναβάλουμε το χέρι στην τσέπη πολλές φορές.
Επίσης, δεν συμφωνώ με την λογική των αγορών τύπου "e-shop" εκτός αν είσαι καλός γνώστης του αντικειμένου και ξέρεις στα σίγουρα τι ακριβώς ψάχνεις και πως θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση, η υποστήριξη που μπορεί να σου προσφέρει ένας τοπικός, σωστός και έμπειρος επαγγελματίας είναι πολύ πιο "ακριβή" και πολύτιμη για εσένα από τα παραπάνω χρήματα που υποτίθεται ότι θα του δώσεις.

Θα προσπαθήσω να σου απαντήσω σύντομα (γιατί αν αναλύσουμε κάθε θέμα ξεχωριστά πρέπει να φάμε πολλές ώρες) στα παραπάνω και ελπίζω να σου φανούν χρήσιμα τα παρακάτω.

- Εφόσον το σύστημα προορίζεται για μόνιμη κατοικία και πρέπει να έχει δυνατότητες επέκτασης, προτείνω να είναι 24βολτο και όχι 12βολτο.
Οι απώλειες στα καλώδια θα είναι μικρότερες και το σύστημα θα λειτουργεί με υψηλότερο βαθμό απόδοσης. Το "μειονέκτημα" είναι ότι θα πρέπει να έχεις αρκετά στοιχεία συσσωρευτών σε σειρά και κάθε φορά που θα θέλεις να επεκτείνεις την συστοιχία των μπαταριών θα πρέπει να αγοράζεις άλλη μία 24βολτη σειρά.

- Ο Inverter θα πρέπει να μην είναι απλός inverter αλλά inverter-charger ώστε να έχει δυνατότητα υποβοήθησης από εξωτερική πηγή (π.χ. γεννήτρια). Ειδικά για μόνιμη κατοικία αυτό είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο αφού οι Α.Π.Ε. ΔΕΝ μπορούν να εξασφαλίσουν 100% κάλυψη κάτω από οποιεσδήποτε συνθήκες.
Συμφωνώ ότι ένας inverter-charger της κατηγορίας των ~3kW είναι πιο "ταιριαστός" για μόνιμη κατοικία από ότι ένα μικρότερο μηχάνημα. Είναι σημαντικό να μπορεί να παραλληλίζεται με όμοια μηχανήματα για περαιτέρω επέκταση.
Αυτός είναι πολύ αξιόπιστο μηχάνημα στα 3kW.
Αυτός είναι μεγαλύτερος (~4kW) και είναι περίπου στην ίδια τιμή.
Τα Victron και τα SMA είναι επίσης πολύ καλά μηχανήματα.

- Αντίθετα απ' ότι νομίζεις, *η "καρδιά" του συστήματος είναι ο inverter-charger με τις μπαταρίες*. Με τις σημερινές τιμές των φωτοβολταϊκών, οι μπαταρίες είναι πλέον ένα από τα πιο ακριβά μέρη ενός συστήματος αυτόνομης ηλεκτροδότησης και η αγορά τους γίνεται για χρονικό ορίζοντα 10ετίας ή και περισσότερο. Για μόνιμη κατοικία θα πρότεινα μπαταρία με αντοχή τουλάχιστον 1.500 κύκλους @80%DOD. Με σωστή συντήρηση και χρήση θα ξεπεράσει τα 10 χρόνια σε διάρκεια ζωής.
Αν έχεις έναν inverter-charger ικανό για 3kW, το ρεύμα που μπορεί να τραβήξει από την μπαταρία μπορεί άνετα να ξεπεράσει τα 100Α, ακόμη και τα 150Α σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις. Αν αυτό γίνεται συχνά θα πρέπει η μπαταρία να έχει ονομαστική χωρητικότητα περίπου 10 φορές πάνω από αυτό το ρεύμα ώστε να μην ταλαιπωρείται. Άρα θα πρότεινα μια συστοιχία μπαταριών 24V / 800 - 1000Ah και σε κάθε περίπτωση, πάνω από 400 - 500Ah.
Μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις με 400Ah για αρχή μόνο για όσο τα φορτία θα είναι φωτισμός-ψυγείο-TV-PC, δηλαδή η ισχύς δεν θα ξεπερνά το ~1kW. 
Μια συστοιχία 24V / 800Ah "αποθηκεύει" μέχρι περίπου 15kWh ενέργειας όταν είναι σε πλήρη φόρτιση και από την εμπειρία μου αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να υποστηρίξει μέση ημερήσια κατανάλωση περίπου 7kWh (περίπου τα μισά δηλαδή ώστε να μην εκφορτίζεται καθημερινά σε μεγάλο βάθος).
Αυτές είναι από τις καλύτερες που μπορείς να έχεις. Ειδικά η σειρά 5000.

- Ο ρυθμιστής φόρτισης δεν είναι κατ' αρχήν τόσο σημαντικός...όμως, μιλώντας για ένα σύστημα αυτόνομης ηλεκτροδότησης μόνιμης κατοικίας θεωρώ ότι ένας ρυθμιστής τύπου MPPT πλήρως προγραμματιζόμενος, έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να προσαρμοστεί ακριβώς στις απαιτήσεις της μπαταρίας, είναι επιβεβλημένος.
Εφόσον οι μπαταρίες θα είναι "υγρές" (ανοιχτού τύπου δηλαδή) είναι επίσης σημαντικό να έχει δυνατότητα προγραμματισμού ώστε να κάνει φόρτιση εξισορρόπησης αυτόματα (equalize charging).
Αυτός κάνει όλα τα παραπάνω και μπορεί να δεχθεί Φ/Β μέχρι 2500Wp για 24V μπαταρία.

- Για τα Φ/Β δεν έχω κάτι να προτείνω συγκεκριμένα. Μην πάρεις τα φθηνότερα, ούτε και τα ακριβότερα. Τα σύγχρονα Φ/Β κατασκευάζονται με τεχνολογίες που έχουν λύσει τα "παιδικά" τους προβλήματα και το αποτέλεσμα είναι πολύ αξιόπιστα προϊόντα. Πρόσεξε τις βάσεις τους και τις καλωδιώσεις τους.

Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι μηχανήματα υψηλής ποιότητας που συνιστούν ένα "σοβαρό" σύστημα αυτόνομης ηλεκτροδότησης και κατά την γνώμη μου είναι μονόδρομος για ένα σύστημα μόνιμης κατοικίας που θέλουμε να λειτουργεί αξιόπιστα και απροβλημάτιστα. 
Εκτός από τον εξοπλισμό και την ποιότητά του παίζει σημαντικό ρόλο η σωστή εφαρμογή και ρύθμιση. Οι μικρές λεπτομέρειες κάνουν μεγάλη διαφορά μερικές φορές.
Επειδή - επαναλαμβάνω - το θέμα είναι περίπλοκο, θα σου πρότεινα να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον επαγγελματία που έχει αποδεδειγμένη εμπειρία και γνώσεις. Ζήτησε να σου δείξει δουλειές του και απαίτησε να σου τεκμηριώσει οτιδήποτε σου προτείνει. Αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις είναι επένδυση για πολλά χρόνια. Πρέπει να αφιερώσεις τον ανάλογο χρόνο πριν την κάνεις.

----------


## lampaki

έχει πάρει κανείς γνωστός σου το outback ? ξέρεις αν όντως είναι καλό? θα με ενδιέφερε να το ψάξω

----------


## vasilllis

> Φίλε Γιώργο, πρώτα απ' όλα μην νιώθεις περίεργα να ρωτάς γιατί το συγκεκριμένο θέμα που ψάχνεις είναι πολύ περίπλοκο και δύσκολο.....περισσότερο απ' όσο φαίνεται με την πρώτη ματιά.
> Έχει δίκιο στο ότι όσο πιο λίγα είναι τα χρήματα που διαθέτουμε τόσο πιο προσεκτικοί πρέπει να είμαστε ώστε ο εξοπλισμός που αγοράζουμε να είναι ποιοτικός, αξιόπιστος και ταιριαστός με την δουλειά που τον θέλουμε...ακόμη και αν δεν είναι ο φθηνότερος. Ο "φθηνός" εξοπλισμός πολύ συχνά αποδεικνύεται "ακριβός" σε βάθος χρόνου γιατί απλά είναι μεγάλη η πιθανότητα να μας παρουσιάσει προβλήματα που θα μας αναγκάσουν να ξαναβάλουμε το χέρι στην τσέπη πολλές φορές.
> Επίσης, δεν συμφωνώ με την λογική των αγορών τύπου "e-shop" εκτός αν είσαι καλός γνώστης του αντικειμένου και ξέρεις στα σίγουρα τι ακριβώς ψάχνεις και πως θα το χρησιμοποιήσεις. Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση, η υποστήριξη που μπορεί να σου προσφέρει ένας τοπικός, σωστός και έμπειρος επαγγελματίας είναι πολύ πιο "ακριβή" και πολύτιμη για εσένα από τα παραπάνω χρήματα που υποτίθεται ότι θα του δώσεις.
> 
> Θα προσπαθήσω να σου απαντήσω σύντομα (γιατί αν αναλύσουμε κάθε θέμα ξεχωριστά πρέπει να φάμε πολλές ώρες) στα παραπάνω και ελπίζω να σου φανούν χρήσιμα τα παρακάτω.
> 
> - Εφόσον το σύστημα προορίζεται για μόνιμη κατοικία και πρέπει να έχει δυνατότητες επέκτασης, προτείνω να είναι 24βολτο και όχι 12βολτο.
> Οι απώλειες στα καλώδια θα είναι μικρότερες και το σύστημα θα λειτουργεί με υψηλότερο βαθμό απόδοσης. Το "μειονέκτημα" είναι ότι θα πρέπει να έχεις αρκετά στοιχεία συσσωρευτών σε σειρά και κάθε φορά που θα θέλεις να επεκτείνεις την συστοιχία των μπαταριών θα πρέπει να αγοράζεις άλλη μία 24βολτη σειρά.
> 
> ...




respect!!!

----------


## genesis

> έχει πάρει κανείς γνωστός σου το outback ? ξέρεις αν όντως είναι καλό? θα με ενδιέφερε να το ψάξω



Ναι, τα Outback είναι γνωστά για την αξιοπιστία τους και την αντοχή τους στα "δύσκολα".

----------


## lampaki

> Ναι, τα Outback είναι γνωστά για την αξιοπιστία τους και την αντοχή τους στα "δύσκολα".



είναι πραγματικά αμερικάνικης κατασκευής ή μήπως φτιάχνονται Κίνα?
Σαν μάρκα ποιά είναι πιο καλή η Victron ή η Outback? Ξέρεις αν η Outback έχει επίσημη αντιπροσωπεία στην Ελλάδα?

----------


## genesis

Απ΄όσο γνωρίζω είναι "made in USA" αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο σημαντικό αυτό. Κάθε μηχάνημα κερδίζει την φήμη του στο "πεδίο της μάχης" και εκεί έχει πολύ καλή φήμη.
Δεν είναι εύκολο να συγκρίνεις δύο μηχανήματα που είναι τόσο κοντά μεταξύ τους..θα έλεγα ότι σε ζητήματα φιλικότητας προς τον χρήστη και ρυθμίσεων μάλλον υπερτερεί το Victron ενώ σε θέματα αξιοπιστίας και "στιβαρότητας" κατασκευής το Outback είναι καλύτερο. Πάντως και τα δύο είναι καλές επιλογές και ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των κορυφαίων μηχανημάτων.
Η Outback δίνει 5 χρόνια εγγύηση.
Υπάρχει επίσημη αντιπροσωπεία στην Ελλάδα, δες εδώ.

----------


## lampaki

> Απ΄όσο γνωρίζω είναι "made in USA" αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο σημαντικό αυτό. Κάθε μηχάνημα κερδίζει την φήμη του στο "πεδίο της μάχης" και εκεί έχει πολύ καλή φήμη.
> Δεν είναι εύκολο να συγκρίνεις δύο μηχανήματα που είναι τόσο κοντά μεταξύ τους..θα έλεγα ότι σε ζητήματα φιλικότητας προς τον χρήστη και ρυθμίσεων μάλλον υπερτερεί το Victron ενώ σε θέματα αξιοπιστίας και "στιβαρότητας" κατασκευής το Outback είναι καλύτερο. Πάντως και τα δύο είναι καλές επιλογές και ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των κορυφαίων μηχανημάτων.
> Η Outback δίνει 5 χρόνια εγγύηση.
> Υπάρχει επίσημη αντιπροσωπεία στην Ελλάδα, δες εδώ.



Σε ενα αμερικάνικο φόρουμ διάβασα οτι οι ιδρυτές της Οutback και τα μυαλά ουσιαστικά της εταιρίας πίσω από την καλή εμπορική επιτυχία της , έφυγαν πριν 5 χρόνια και δημιούργησαν την magnum energy . Αυτό είναι όντως έτσι ξέρεις? Κοίτα εγω από το βικτρον είμαι ευχαριστημένος αν και το έχω λίγο καιρό είναι στιβαρή κατασκευή και δεν έχω προβλήματα γενικως απλά σκεφτόμουν να κάνω το σύστημα 24 βολτο οπότε θα πουλήσω αναγκαστικά το ινβέρτερ μου που ειναι 12βολτο. 
Αν και να σου πω με το κόστος των μπαταριών αρχίζω να κάνω δεύτερες σκέψεις αν με συμφέρει εντέλει .

Κάτι άλλο μιας και ξέρεις απο μπαταρίες ποια είναι η γνώμη σου για αυτές http://www.solarfree.gr/index.php?op...hk=1&Itemid=18
όχι τα ah αλλά για την ποιότητα των μπαταριών, το μαγαζί λέει με DoD 80% 4500 κύκλοι λειτουργίας!!! Πολύ καλό για να είναι αληθινό μου φαίνεται...
ενεργεια 2V απο την ergosolar. To μαγαζί λέει οτι είναι ελληνικές αλλά αμφιβάλλω..μάλλον παίζει συναρμολόγηση εδω στον Ασπρόπυργο.

----------


## genesis

Χριστόφορε, περίπου την ίδια ιστορία γνωρίζω και εγώ. Μια ομάδα μηχανικών της Outback έφυγε από την εταιρεία και δημιούργησε την Magnum.
Τα μηχανήματα της Magnum τα γνωρίζω επίσης και έχουν δείξει πολύ καλή "διαγωγή" μέχρι τώρα. Η σειρά των 24V/4,1kW και 48V/4,3kW έχει πολύ καλή τιμή για αυτήν την ισχύ, γι' αυτό και το προτείνω παραπάνω.

Αν θεωρείς το Victron "στιβαρό", που να δεις το Outback. Πάντως όλα αυτά ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των "σοβαρών" μηχανημάτων και είναι "ασφαλείς" επιλογές.

Η μπαταρία που δείχνεις μοιάζει με μπαταρία PzS (Traction - Έλξεως) αν και ο κατασκευαστής λέει ότι δεν είναι.
Τα χαρακτηριστικά που δηλώνει είναι καλά και ταιριάζουν περισσότερο σε μπαταρία OPzS (αυτές που είναι σε διαφανή δοχεία και είναι χαμηλού αντιμονίου).
Τους 4500 κύκλους τους έχει στο 20% DoD. Στο 80% DoD δηλώνει 1500 κύκλους, δεν το διάβασες καλά. Μαζί με την αυτοεκφόρτιση που είναι κάτω από 3% όπως λέει, μου ακούγονται πολύ αισιόδοξα νούμερα κυρίως λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την τιμή της μπαταρίας.
Έχε υπόψη ότι κατά κανόνα η τιμή της μπαταρίας είναι ευθέως ανάλογη της ποιότητάς της. Δεν υπάρχουν "μαγικά" σε αυτά τα προϊόντα.
Με δεδομένο ότι κατασκευάζονται ή συναρμολογούνται εδώ και μειώνονται έτσι κάποια κόστη, ίσως και να είναι ειλικρινή τα χαρακτηριστικά σε αυτή την τιμή. Θα ήθελα να την δοκιμάσω στην πράξη για να έχω συγκεκριμένη άποψη.

Πάντως αν είναι μπαταρία PzS (έλξεως), δεν είναι η πλέον κατάλληλη για Φ/Β συστήματα γιατί ενώ έχει αντοχή πάνω από 1000 κύκλους στο 80% DoD, απαιτεί συχνή εξισορρόπηση και μεγάλα ρεύματα φόρτισης για να διατηρείται σε καλή κατάσταση και να μην παθαίνει "θείωση". Χρειάζεται να έχεις επάρκεια ενέργειας από τα Φ/Β, καλό ρυθμιστή και δυνατότητα υποβοήθησης από γεννήτρια για τον χειμώνα.

----------


## lampaki

> Χριστόφορε, περίπου την ίδια ιστορία γνωρίζω και εγώ. Μια ομάδα μηχανικών της Outback έφυγε από την εταιρεία και δημιούργησε την Magnum.
> Τα μηχανήματα της Magnum τα γνωρίζω επίσης και έχουν δείξει πολύ καλή "διαγωγή" μέχρι τώρα. Η σειρά των 24V/4,1kW και 48V/4,3kW έχει πολύ καλή τιμή για αυτήν την ισχύ, γι' αυτό και το προτείνω παραπάνω.
> 
> Αν θεωρείς το Victron "στιβαρό", που να δεις το Outback. Πάντως όλα αυτά ανήκουν στην κατηγορία των "σοβαρών" μηχανημάτων και είναι "ασφαλείς" επιλογές.
> 
> Η μπαταρία που δείχνεις μοιάζει με μπαταρία PzS (Traction - Έλξεως) αν και ο κατασκευαστής λέει ότι δεν είναι.
> Τα χαρακτηριστικά που δηλώνει είναι καλά και ταιριάζουν περισσότερο σε μπαταρία OPzS (αυτές που είναι σε διαφανή δοχεία και είναι χαμηλού αντιμονίου).
> Τους 4500 κύκλους τους έχει στο 20% DoD. Στο 80% DoD δηλώνει 1500 κύκλους, δεν το διάβασες καλά. Μαζί με την αυτοεκφόρτιση που είναι κάτω από 3% όπως λέει, μου ακούγονται πολύ αισιόδοξα νούμερα κυρίως λαμβάνοντας υπόψη την τιμή της μπαταρίας.
> Έχε υπόψη ότι κατά κανόνα η τιμή της μπαταρίας είναι ευθέως ανάλογη της ποιότητάς της. Δεν υπάρχουν "μαγικά" σε αυτά τα προϊόντα.
> ...



Κάτσε τώρα Κώστα γιατι μου δημιούργησες απορίες, σχετικά με τους μετατροπείς θέλω μια καθαρή και τίμια απάντηση εντάξει? Όσο γνωρίζεις ότι κι αν γνωρίζεις.
Έχω κάνει μια μικρή λίστα μετατροπέων σε περίπτωση που αναβαθμιστώ σε 24βολτο σύστημα. Η οποία έχει ως εξής :
Victron (λόγω προηγούμενης εμπειρίας)
Outback (λόγω καλών σχολίων που διαβάζω και ακούω)
Magnum (επίσης τα ίδια)
Studer  (εκει και αν εχω ακούσει καλά)
Fronius (επίσης καλα λόγια )
Steca (έχω ουδέτερη άποψη λόγω άγνοιας)
SMA  (top ποιότητα και βρίσκει μεγάλη εφαρμογή στην Ελλάδα ιδίως σε on grid)

Με το χέρι στην καρδιά ποιό μηχάνημα θα επέλεγες και γιατί, χωρίς προκατάληψη τιμής ή άλλη δεδομένου οτι μπορώ να διαθέσω τα χρήματα που απαιτούνται για την αγορά ενός μεσαίου οικιακού μοντέλου ακόμα και της ακριβότερης από αυτές τις μάρκες. Ποιό πιστεύεις οτι θα αντέξει πάνω από 10 χρόνια συνεχούς καθημερινής 8ωρης χρήσης με μέση ισχύ εξόδου 500-1000W .
Επίσης για τις μπαταρίες ρώτησα επανειλημμένως και σχολαστικά το μαγαζί αν είναι 100% ΜΠΑΤΑΡΙΕΣ Φ/Β  και μου είπαν ΝΑΙ, τώρα με βάζεις σε σκέψεις...είναι traction τελικά ή φ/β ????(είχα μια υποψία,,,). Και ναι το ξέρω οτι θέλει φόρτιση συντήρησης μια φορά το μήνα με παλμική φόρτιση αν ειναι τέτοια.

----------


## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

Αυτος ο ινβερτερ τι σας λεει ειναι μαρκας?
http://www.greenenergyparts.com/inde...00w24vcom.html 

Η καλυτερα ειναι μπαταριες βικτρον τυπου τζελ  με ινβερτερ βικτρον?

----------


## genesis

> Με το χέρι στην καρδιά ποιό μηχάνημα θα επέλεγες και γιατί



Τα Fronius και τα Steca δεν τα γνωρίζω καλά αλλά δεν είναι από τις κλασικές επιλογές για αυτόνομο.
Από τα Studer έχω κακή προσωπική εμπειρία τουλάχιστον για τις παλιότερες σειρές μηχανημάτων.
ΟΛΑ τα υπόλοιπα θεωρούνται και είναι πολύ καλές επιλογές. Αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που είναι γνωστά...τίποτα δεν είναι τυχαίο.





> Αυτος ο ινβερτερ τι σας λεει ειναι μαρκας?
> http://www.greenenergyparts.com/inde...00w24vcom.html
> 
> Η καλυτερα ειναι μπαταριες βικτρον τυπου τζελ με ινβερτερ βικτρον?



Φίλε Γιώργο, το μηχάνημα που δείχνεις μόνο στην περιγραφή έχει σχέση με τα υπόλοιπα που έχουν συζητηθεί.
Για τις μπαταρίες, η καλύτερη επιλογή είναι ανοιχτού τύπου με αντοχή οπωσδήποτε πάνω από 500 κύκλους @80% DoD.
Κλειστές μπαταρίες παίρνεις μόνο αν δεν έχεις αεριζόμενο χώρο για να τις βάλεις και δεν μπορείς να προσθέτεις νερό 2 - 3 φορές τον χρόνο.

----------


## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

Φιλε γενεσις ευχαριστω πολυ για τις πληροφοριες που εδωσες εσυ και ολοι οι υπολοιποι συμφορουμιτες σε αυτο το ποστ μπορω να πω οτι διαβασα οτι εχεις γραψει και ειδικα το πρωτο ποστ στη σελιδα 4 πανω απο 10 φορες για να κατανοησω τι ακριβως χρειαζεται να εχω συμφωνα με αυτο που χρειαζομαι και τι να προσεξω.

Πολλα απο αυτα που ειπες δε τα ηξερα οπως οτι πρεπει να ειναι (inverter-charger) π.χ!Και αλλα πολλα.

Μετα απο πολλη σκεψη και υπολογισμους σκεφτηκα να παρω ολα τα εξαρτηματα μιας εταιριας και μονος της victron!!!

Δε ξερω κατα ποσο αυτο μπορει να συμφερει απο αποψη οικονομικων μιας και ειναι ολιγων τσιμπιμενες οι τιμες τις αλλα το να εχω πληρες συστημα απο μια σοβαρη εταιρια οπως η victron μου γεναει μεγαλυτερη σιγουρια για την ομαλη λειτουργια του συστηματος.

Παρακατω θα παραθεσω τα υλικα που επελεξα εως αυτη τη στιγμη για το συστημα υστερα απο γενικη αναθεωρηση των οσο γνωριζα προ ολιγου.

ινβερτερ ---http://www.greenenergyparts.com/inde...00victron.html
Αν και δε λεει inverter-charger απο οτι διαβασα καταλαβα πως ειναι απλα δε το εχει στη περιγραφη!!! (διαφωτιστε με αν κανω λαθος)

Ρυθμιστης φορτισης---http://www.greenenergyparts.com/inde...n-70amppt.html
Με χτυπησε λιγο στη καρδια η τιμη του αλλα εαν αξιζει και κρατησει πανω απο 10 χρονια νομιζω οτι τα εχει βγαλει τα λεφτα του.

μπαταριες---http://www.greenenergyparts.com/inde...y12v110ah.html
2 τετοιες μπαταριες σε σειρα για 24 βολτ φτανουν τα 4500 βαττ χωριτικοτητα για αρχη και του χρονου πρωτα ο θεος αλλη μια σειρα να γινουν 4 και να λειτουργουν πιο ξεκουραστα και να αντεξουν περισοτερο στο χρονο.

Και οσο για τα φ/β λεω να παρω της λουξορ μιας και ειναι πιο οικονομικα γιατι το παρατραβηξα στα υπολοιπα :Smile: http://www.greenenergyparts.com/inde...anel230wp.html

3 τετοια σε σειρα για 24 βολτ...

Αυτα ειναι τα υλικα που επελεξα να διαλεξω μετα απο πολυ διαβασμα και σκεψη για τις αναγκες του συστηματος μου και για μελλοντικη αναβαθμιση.

Περιμενω σχολια προτασεις και τυχον διορθωσεις σε οτιδηποτε εκανα λαθος η δεν καταλαβα σωστα...

Επισης...

Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων ολους οσους απαντησαν στο ποστ και μου επεξηγησαν πολλα πραγματα τα οποια δε ηξερα η τα ηξερα λαθος για να μην την πατησω 'οσαν αρχαριος'!   :Smile: 


"Μην ρωτάς ποιο το νόημα της ζωής. Εσύ το ορίζεις."

----------


## genesis

Γιώργο, τα μηχανήματα της Victron είναι ποιοτικά και αξιόπιστα όπως έγραψα σε προηγούμενα ποστ και είναι σαφώς προτιμότερα από αυτά που κοίταζες αρχικά.
Δεν είναι όμως τόσο σημαντικό να είναι όλα της ίδιας εταιρείας.

Διαφωνώ στις μπαταρίες.
Αν ο χώρος που θα τοποθετήσεις το σύστημα είναι αεριζόμενος και δεν έχεις πρόβλημα να ελέγχεις / προσθέτεις απιονισμένο νεράκι κάθε 3 - 4 μήνες (πολύ εύκολη διαδικασία), σε συμφέρει να πάρεις μπαταρίες ανοιχτού τύπου.
Οι μπαταρίες που δείχνεις έχουν γύρω στους 400 κύκλους @80% DoD. Οι μπαταρίες που δείχνει ο Χριστόφορος σε προηγούμενο ποστ έχουν 1500 κύκλους @80% DoD (ακόμη και αν δεν είναι απολύτως ειλικρινές αυτό, εκτιμώ ότι έχουν σίγουρα γύρω στους 1000 κύκλους). Κάνε σύγκριση τιμής / απόδοση και θα καταλάβεις. Τα 6βολτα στοιχεία της Trojan ή της Rolls είναι επίσης καλύτερες και ίσως φθηνότερες επιλογές από αυτά που δείχνεις.

Επίσης, να είσαι σίγουρος ότι τα χρήματα του ρυθμιστή δεν θα τα μετανιώσεις. Θα πρέπει όμως να προσέξεις (διαβάζοντας προσεκτικά το manual του ρυθμιστή) ποια είναι η τάση που δέχεται στην είσοδό του ανάλογα με την τάση της μπαταρίας.
Π.χ. αν συνδέσεις 3 Φ/Β από αυτά που δείχνεις σε σειρά, η τάση μέγιστης ισχύος θα είναι 90V και η τάση ανοιχτού κυκλώματος θα ξεπερνά τα 100V. Πρέπει να σιγουρευτείς ότι ο ρυθμιστής αφενός δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα να λειτουργεί με αυτή την τάση στη είσοδό του και αφετέρου θα λειτουργεί με υψηλό βαθμό απόδοσης.
Εφόσον τελικά καταλήξεις σε μπαταρίες ανοιχτού τύπου, είναι πολύ σημαντικό να έχει ο ρυθμιστής δυνατότητα φόρτισης εξισορρόπησης (equalizing charge), χειροκίνητα κατ' επιλογή ή - ακόμη καλύτερα - αυτόματα. Ο ρυθμιστής που προτείνω στο #31 τα κάνει όλα αυτά και είναι περίπου στην ίδια κατηγορία τιμής.

Για τα Φ/Β δεν έχεις να "φοβηθείς" και πολλά πράγματα καθώς είναι "ώριμες" και αξιόπιστες κατασκευές. Γενικά προτιμώ να έχουν πάνω τους ένα γνωστό όνομα κατασκευαστή και τα Luxor το έχουν.

----------


## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

Υπαρχει καμια πιθανοτητα αυτος ο ινβερτερ http://www.greenenergyparts.com/inve...00victron.html με 4 απο αυτα τα http://www.greenenergyparts.com/solarpanel230wp.html να τα αντεξει?

Διοτι απο οτι ειδα εχει και ρυθμιστη φορτισης ενσωματομενο εκτος απο charger.

Καλο βραδυ!

----------


## genesis

Γιώργο, απ' όσο ξέρω, τα Victron δεν έχουν ενσωματωμένους ρυθμιστές φόρτισης φωτοβολταϊκών.
Ούτε αυτός που δείχνεις αναφέρει κάτι τέτοιο.
Σου έχω στείλει και ένα π.μ.. Πες μου απλά αν το έλαβες.

----------


## 'Giorgos Zapatingas

Nαι Κωστα το ελαβα σου απαντησα ηδη!

----------

